# Maison de l’horreur



## Chantou1 (7 Septembre 2022)

Je tombe sur C8 et entend Bryan qui a osé parler de ce qu’il a vécu ainsi que ses frères et sœurs.

Les assistantes sociales, etc ont fait QUOI ?


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Septembre 2022)

Les parents « risquent » QUE 2 ans de prison maximum ... sûrement du sursis ... le procureur se permet de dire que ce n’est pas la maison de l’horreur ... la tante a envoyé un sms a Bryan pour s’excuser du faux témoignage qu’elle a fait à la TV et est prête a témoigné pour dire LA vérité


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Septembre 2022)

« Quelques jours après la révélation de l'existence d'une "maison de l'horreur" à Noyelles-sous-Lens (Pas-de-Calais), l'un des dix enfants maltraités a livré un témoignage glaçant mardi 6 septembre 2022. Dans le ton, comme dans les mots, Bryan semble encore traumatisé par le calvaire que ses parents lui auraient fait vivre.

Maison de l'horreur, le mot est trop faible." Bryan, l'un des dix enfants maltraités par un couple  de Noyelles-sous-Lens s’est confié. Il est revenu sur le quotidien enduré par lui et ses neuf frères et sœurs.  

Les enfants "ne vont pas bien"

D'une voix tremblante et les larmes aux yeux, Bryan, l'un des enfants maltraités de Noyelles-sous-Lens s'est exprimé au micro de BFM TV, mardi 6 septembre 2022. C'est lui qui a alerté la police. "Mes frères et sœurs sont en sécurité, rassure le jeune homme de 21 ans. Mais je sais qu'ils ne vont pas bien. Aucun enfant ne mérite de vivre en foyer. Je vais tout faire pour les sortir de là, pour les protéger."

 la tante justifie le comportement des parents

"J'ai vu l'homophobie envers mon frère de 24 ans, l'acharnement : des coups de pied, des coups de poing, des coups de bâton, de fouet, des coups de raclette, de balai, de chaussures de sécurité. J'ai vu mon père jeter un casque sur le ventre de mon petit frère", liste Bryan. »


----------



## violetta (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir Chantou.
J'ai entendu ce témoignage ce matin sur RMC, terrible.
J'ai mal quand j'entends des histoires comme ça...ça me donne envie de chialer.


----------



## violetta (7 Septembre 2022)

Et les petits qui restaient attachés sur leur chaise toute la journée dans leurs excréments.
10 enfants !!!!! Mais comment personne n'a rien vu, comment c'est possible des choses comme ça.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir Violetta,

Je suis septique que personne n’ait vu !

Tellement facile de fermer les yeux et les oreilles.

Si l’on a un doute ce n’est PAS difficile de faire le ☎️ 119 !

C’est ANONYME bordel !


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Septembre 2022)

Quel horrible histoire ! 
Je n arriverais jamais a comprendre comment des parents peuvent agir de la sorte ... Désolé mais c est des monstres 

Que personnes ai jamais rien vue non c est pas possible . plusieurs signalement on été fait mais les parents étaient prévenu de la visite de l assistante sociale il savait le jour et l heure ...
Ils risque 2 ans de prison pffff c est une goutte d eau par rapport à ce que ses 10 enfants on vécu . 
La tante n en parlons pas elle dit qu elle était au courant de rien ....elle a juste peur que si elle dit la vérité d être accusé pour non assistance à personne en danger

Ses pauvres enfants ils vont être traumatisés a vie  j espère qu il trouverons quand même un peu de joie et de bonheur la où ils sont et seront 
Perso ai juste envie de les prendre et de les chouchouter  

 .


----------



## violetta (7 Septembre 2022)

D'après ce qu'explique Bryan, les services sociaux passaient mais prévenaient avant.
Du coup, les parents brieffaient les enfants et leur demandaient de dire que tout allait bien.
Mais bon, quand on rentre dans une maison où il se passe de telles horreurs, j'ai du mal à croire que les professionnels n'ai rien vu, ne se soit pas interrogé plus que ça et ne soit pas revenu sans prévenir. 
Il y a tellement de choses qui ne tournent pas rond dans notre société mais quand ça touche les enfants c'est juste ..bon j'ai même pas les mots tellement c'est affreux.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Septembre 2022)

Normalement la PMI devrait être sollicitée non ? 

Quand la PMI débarque chez une AM suite à une dénonciation à la con, elles arrivent à tout va … 

Et la …. RIEN DE RIEN … ????


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Septembre 2022)

nous faire cric nous les AM la Pmi pas de soucis elle court 

Vue que les visites des assistantes sociales on rien donner il y a pas eu de suite ...


----------



## liline17 (7 Septembre 2022)

à mon avis, elles doivent avoir affaire à des parents très hostiles, et se méfient d'eux, par contre, pour nous, il n'y a pas grand chose à craindre, on a trop peur de perdre notre agrément, du coup, elles peuvent abuser sans crainte de représailles, heureusement que la plupart font correctement leur travail.
Je pense que pour mon prochain renouvellement, je lui demanderai quelles formations elles ont, car il y a trop de disparités dans leurs pratiques.
à mon départ en retraite, je ferai une lettre au président du CD, en lui disant ce qui fonctionne et ce qui ne va pas, et en insistant sur l'utilité des formations pour les évaluatrices


----------



## nounoucat1 (8 Septembre 2022)

Comme Chantou quand je pense à la vitesse ou une puer peut débarquer sans prévenir une AM???


----------



## caninou (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Liline17,
ces parents là ont aussi beaucoup à perdre, comme leurs enfants et pour ces parents perdre leur enfants c'est perdre les allocs. Non, je pense qu'il est plus facile de tacler des gens honnêtes qui ma foi n'ont pas l'art et la manière de manipuler les institutions, vu qu'ils ont rarement l'occasion d'avoir à faire à elles. Et comme tu le dis les assistantes sociales et consort ont peur de certains milieux parentaux, qui usent parfois de violence quand ils reçoivent la visite de ces dames, donc elles évitent le plus possible ce type de milieux et les visitent parfois jamais où à reculons et en mode flash. Par exemple, on ne les verra jamais faire un contrôle dans un camp gitan (morte de rire), même la police n'y va pas.


----------



## Griselda (8 Septembre 2022)

J'ai entendu qu'un bout de témoignage du grand frère qui disait que les maltraitance redoublaient à chaque fois qu'un des enfants montrait qu'il allait quitter la maison car cela représentait alors une perte d'allocation, qu'ils faisaient tout pour l’empêcher et quand ça se produisait tout de même ils refaisait un enfant aussitôt. Que les autorités qui viennent contrôler mais en avertissant avant, prenant rendez vous, c'était juste pas possible car alors il y avait menace et lavage de cerveaux des enfants pour qu'ils disent ce qui était attendu par les Parents. 
Bien sur tout ça doit être vérifie par une enquête approfondie mais quand même il est plusieurs choses qui m'interpellent:

- après avoir eut 10 enfants, 10, la Mère n'a toujours pas trouvé un moyen de nourrir son bébé de 5 mois sans avoir besoin d'attacher à une chaise haute des enfants de 2 ans et demi et 5 ans???
Déjà la chaise haute c'est très bof, mais elle ne devrait être réservée qu'au moment des repas... et pas à 5 ans non plus.
- la tante disait que c'était injuste de l'accuser car c'est juste que la Mère n'avait pas eut le temps de changer ses enfants, comme si les enfants venaient juste de faire dans leur couche et pas de bol il y a un contrôle? Un enfant de 5 ans dans sa crotte, attaché à sa chaise? 5 ans? Ici mes Loulous ne sont pas forcément très précoces concernant leur continence mais à 5 ans ils savent tous faire leur selles aux toilettes, même quand je suis en train de donner un biberon à un bébé... évidement il aura plus de mal à aller aux toilettes... s'il est attaché à une chaise haute!
- 10 enfants, plusieurs fois des suspicions, des choses qui "transpirent" sans jamais qu'on arrive à trouver quelque chose de concret tant qu'on n'a pas carrément une plainte de l'un d'entre eux? C'est à se demander si on a vraiment cherché?
- et quand j'entends un Responsable dire que "le terme maltraitance est un peu fort, il s'agit plutôt de manquements pédagogiques, par méconnaissances..." Moui, enfin voilà quelqu'un qui devrait de tout urgence se former sur le sujet de la maltraitance infantile, il y découvrirait comment notre cerveau humain occulte volontairement les indices pourtant criant parce qu'il trouve ça insupportable... laissant donc un boulevard aux adultes malfaisant.

J'en profite pour redire ici qu'avec le CD on peut se former gratuitement sur le sujet et en distanciel.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Septembre 2022)

Dès 2 ans 1/2 ils sont propres . .. voir 3 ans maxi


----------



## Petuche (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai entendu Brian témoigné moi aussi, ça m'a donné les larmes aux yeux , pauvres gamins ! Et ce jeune qui témoigne contre ses parents, la force et le courage qu'il lui faut. .. Pour moi ces gens devraient déjà être en tôle ! Mais non ils sont ressortis car pas assez de preuve de maltraitance 😣. Je suis comme vous j'ai dû mal à croire que personne n'ai rien vu, c'est tellement plus facile de fermer les yeux... que vont devenir ces enfants avec tout ce qu''ils ont connu ? J'espère que plus jamais ces gens (si on peut les appeler comme ça ) , ne pourront avoir leurs enfants ni plus d'enfant du tout!!


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Septembre 2022)

Bryan a dit « qu’il n’avait PLUS de parents » 

INADMISSIBLE ce procureur qui ne fait pas SON BOULOT !

Il y en a des BONS et d’autres qui n’ont RIEN à faire dans ce job


----------



## Caro35 (8 Septembre 2022)

Moi aussi j’ai entendu Bryan, c’est terrible, je n’ai pas de mot.
Bon ok, forcément je me suis dit « Where is Bryan ? » « Bryan is not in the kitchen, he is on TV ! »


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Septembre 2022)

my son-in-law is called Bryan and he’s super nice


----------



## caninou (8 Septembre 2022)

Mouai enfin, Bryan il n' est pas tout blanc non plus, 21 ans (majeur et toutes ses facultés enfin j'espère) et il réagit à peine maintenant ?Ah oui ! J'avais oublié c'est parce que ses parents le mettaient dehors. Il a dû faire son petit chantage, les parents sont restés sur leur position et du coup il déclenche "le plan ORSEC". Famille bizarre quand même avec un processus intellectuel que je ne saisi pas bien.


----------



## Petuche (8 Septembre 2022)

Ho tu sais Chantou moi tout ce qui justice française je n'y crois plus du tout, quand on voit comme beaucoup d'affaires sont traitées, sont jugées. .. bien souvent ils croient ce qu'ils veulent. Dans cette affaire ils disent ''pas assez de preuves''. Moi j'ai assisté de très près à un procès où l'accusé a écopé de prison ferme alors que tout était invention, aucune preuve, et pourtant ils ont pris en compte toute ce que la plaignante a raconté ! Une aberration !!


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Septembre 2022)

Dimanche on a joué à mon jeu préféré « des 1000 bornes »

Il me met rarement une carte pour m'arrêter ... ma fille lui dit qu’il est faux-cul 😅 non non ... il a intérêt car sinon ma vengeance sera terrible 

En + j’avais triché ...j’avais 3 jokers ... bon mon mari l’a vu et m’a balancé 😡👎🏼 Mais de bonnes parties de rigolades


----------



## Caro35 (8 Septembre 2022)

Tu me fais trop rire Chantou !
Bon, faut que je me prépare, le boulot commence bientôt 🔜 
Bonne journée


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Septembre 2022)

Petuche

Des erreurs judiciaires il y en a à la pelle, malheureusement... ne serait-ce que l’affaire Gregory ! La mère en prison ...le père en prison car il a tué l’oncle car l'enquête a été faite par un jeune juge avec aucune expérience et qui a fait de grosses fautes de jugement etc

Maintenant il peut y avoir 2 juges pour des affaires sensibles ce qui aurait dû être fait pour l’affaire Gregory 

Suite à bcp de fiascos judiciaires, ils ont instauré ces 2 juges


----------



## Caro35 (8 Septembre 2022)

Euh Caninou, je ne suis pas du tout d’accord !
C’est très courageux ce qu’il a fait Bryan.
Dénoncer ce qu’ont fait ses parents pour protéger ses frères et sœurs, c’est super compliqué. Il était sous emprise depuis son enfance et était terrifié par la violence quotidienne !
Je sais ce que sont les violences conjugales ou familiales et je peux vous assurer que personne en dehors de la maison ne peut se douter de ce qui se passe vraiment dans un foyer !
Alors Bravo Bryan


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Septembre 2022)

Heu Caro … moi aussi je bosse … au ralenti certes mais je bosse

Je suis une pieuvre … j’ai vu un documentaire sur l’intelligence hors norme de la pieuvre 🐙… hallucinant


----------



## liline17 (8 Septembre 2022)

c'est super pour toi caninou, si tu ne comprend pas, c'est que tu as un vécu normal, sans famille dysfonctionnante, toute maltraitance familiale, comme l'inceste, est très difficile à dénoncer, car les enfants sont sous emprises, et ont besoin d'être loyaux envers leurs parents, comment réagir en être équilibré quand on a un tel vécu? c'est juste impossible!


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour j'ai aussi entendu cette histoire mais pas à la TV !!! sur RTL ... c'est aberrant quand même que même les instits n'aient rien vu d'anormal ! pas de visites surprises chez ces gens-là ? quand je vois la PMI qui nous emmerdent pour des affaires non rendues à un PE (gardés en attendant les papiers) et bien j'hallucine là c'est autrement grave !!! bref !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Septembre 2022)

Chantou, utile d'être une pieuvre dans notre profession : on a plus de bras ! Tu dois être très efficace dis moi !  🤔


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Septembre 2022)

Oh fait j’ai reçu il y a 10 ans une lettre que j’étais sélectionnée pour être jurée… la cata … indemnisée une misère … j’ai tout fait pour ne pas être retenue …. 

OUF … championne du mensonge 😅💪


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Septembre 2022)

Catie c’est connu … les femmes font tout en même temps …

Mon mari « oui mais mal » 😡👎🏼😅


----------



## Griselda (8 Septembre 2022)

Après je vais me faire l'avocate du diable, je suppose qu'on réfléchi à 2 fois avant de créer un traumatisme en retirant des enfants à leurs parents si on n'a pas de preuve concrète de manquements car si on se trompe dans l'évaluation c'est tout aussi horrible.
Quand je suis arrivée en France, en Alsace, j'avais une instit' pour le moins très particulière et qui parmi tous ces délires a fait un signalement à mon sujet pour 2 raisons:
- j'étais trop petite
- en plein hiver je ne portais qu'un simple cardigan en laine
J'ai été interrogée avec ordre de ne rien dire à mes Parents. Je ne comprenais pas trop pourquoi on me demandait de mentir à mes Parents
Ma Mère a été convoquée pour être interrogée sur ce dossier de signalement mais la lumière a vite été faite car à la question de l'instit pourquoi cette petite fille est plus petite que les autres et bien tout simplement parce que mes Parents ne sont pas des géants Alsaciens (1.55 pour ma Mère et 1.60 pour mon Père!) et concernant ma tenue vestimentaire et bien venant tout droit de Montréal je refusais de porter un gros manteau (que j'avais dans mon placard) car j'avais trop chaud!
Je me souviens que cela m'a beaucoup perturbée de devoir mentir à mes Parents alors qu'on n'a pas le droit de mentir.
Bien sur si cette instit avait eut raison elle aurait bien fait et heureusement on a enquêté correctement avant de décider de ce qu'il en était.

Ce qui m'interpelle le plus dans cette affaire, et je pense qu'il va falloir tirer ça au clair aussi, c'est qu'avec PLUSIEURS suspicions concernant PLUSIEURS enfants de la même fratrie on n'a pas cherché à changer sa méthode d'enquête pour en avoir le cœur net. On a attendu que l'un des enfants ait le courage de dénoncer.

Il y a quelques temps sur la 2 on avait passé un film qui raconte l'histoire vraie d'une petite fille maltraitée que les services de protection ont eut bien du mal à dévoiler mais parce que:
- elle était la seule de la fratrie à être maltraitée (c'est d'autant plus difficile à comprendre- imaginer, ça n'a pas de sens, pourtant ça arrive)
- elle travestissait elle même la vérité, mentait, autant parce qu'elle avait ordre de le faire que parce qu'elle avait envie de penser qu'elle était comme les autres (il n'est pas rare que l'enfant protège son Parent par loyauté)
- dès que les Parents étaient interrogés ils déménageaient dans un autre département, on perdait leur trace (absence d'échange entre les Départements), remettant les compteurs à 0

Donc oui je pense que le travail d'enquête intra familiale n'est pas simple.
Je pense surtout qu'on manque souvent, tous autant que nous sommes, de formation sur les mécanismes qui protègent le secret sur ces situations.

En tout cas bravo à Bryan car par son courage il a très certainement sauvé ses plus jeunes frères et sœurs.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Septembre 2022)

Oui BRAVO à Bryan. 

Sa copine TRÈS BIEN est là pour aussi l'épauler.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Septembre 2022)

Griselda

J’ai eu une petite canadienne ...pieds-nus en février lors de l’entretien. Elle avait 3 mois environ. Très étonnée et pas grand chose sur le dos ... parents supers pdt 3 ans et la gamine super adorable. Toujours en contact avec cette famille.

Les parents m’avaient toujours gâtée et à la fin du contrat un beau sac en cuir turquoise + bracelet + même pour mon mari un arrosoir en alu + un râteau de mémoire

C’est elle qui m’avait « offert » pour la fête des AM ...un CANARD jaune en plastique 🙌😅 heu ... non merci ...ca été pour mes petits-fils à l'époque dans leur bain 🤣


----------



## caninou (8 Septembre 2022)

Le seul problème que j'ai soulevé, c'est que Bryan a attendu d'être concerné par une situation conflictuelle avec ses parents pour dénoncer. Je suis consciente qu'il n'est pas facile de dénoncer ses parents maltraitant pour un enfant, mais là franchement tout d'un coup il en a eu le courage et la volonté  immédiate, car en conflit avec ses parents. Je fais juste le constat que jusqu'à présent Bryan n'étant pas concerné, cela ne le faisait pas réagir que ses frères et sœurs soient maltraités. Que se serait il passé si les parents n'avaient pas décidé de le mettre dehors ? Aurait-il dénoncé ? Ou tout aurait continué tranquillement et jusqu'à quand ? Vu "le grand professionnalisme"des services sociaux ? Posez-vous la question. Cependant, je dis tant mieux que Bryan se soit retrouvé dans cette situation, ça a permis à ces frères et soeurs de sortir de l'enfer.


----------



## liline17 (8 Septembre 2022)

Non caninou, tu n'as pas du tout compris, ses parents l'avaient mis dehors dès qu'il ont appris que sa copine attendait un bébé, et depuis la naissance de la petite, il a pris conscience que les méthodes de ses parents sont inacceptable.
Il y a quelques jours, il s'est interposé entre ses parents et son oncle qui battaient son frère de 16 ans, et ensuite il les a dénoncé.
Il faut aussi savoir qu'il avait des raisons de ne plus faire confiance à la PMI, qui prévenait plusieurs jours à l'avance de leurs contrôle.
J'ai vu son témoignage, il est bouleversant


----------



## Petuche (8 Septembre 2022)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi liline17. Je pense que Bryan n'avait pas bien conscience, que ce qui se passait chez lui n'était pas normal.  Peut être aussi la peur de ce qui pouvait arriver aux parents. Et je peux dire que losqu' ils se,passent des choses comme la violence ou autre dans une famille, les enfants ont honte et peur en même temps. Si vous prenez l'exemple d'un homme qui bat sa femme devant ses enfants, ces derniers ne diront rien à personne, c'est enfoui. Parceque même si des PE sont abominables ou violents, on aime ses parents et ont à peur pour eux...


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

tu as entièrement raison Petuche. C’est ce qu’a dit Bryan à ce sujet. Il a malgré ces violences aimé ses parents ...

D’ailleurs ceux qui ont été kidnappés, comme l’a été Bryan avec ses frères et sœurs, car c’est une forme de kidnapping ...on parle du SYNDROME DE STOCKHOLM qui est un phénomène psychologique qui a été observé chez des otages qui ont vécu longtemps avec leur geôlier. 

Ce terme de syndrome de Stockholm c’était suite à une prise d’otages à Stockholm vers Les années 70.


----------



## caninou (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
d'accord avec vous un enfant aura beaucoup de mal à dénoncer ses parents, sauf que Bryan, n'est plus un enfant. Pour preuve, regardez les femmes battues par leurs maris, c'est souvent les enfants qui dénoncent et ce, lorsqu'ils ont atteint l'âge adulte. Cela me paraît normal l'adolescence étant passé par là, cette adolescence qui veut que l'on rejette ses parents et que l'on s'oppose à leur éducation et l'âge adulte qui fait que l'on a "coupé le cordon ombilical" et que l'on est ma foi, indépendant intellectuellement. Dire que Bryan  n'avait pas conscience de l'anormalité de la situation de ses frères et sœurs, veut dire que soit Bryan a 6 ans d'âge mental ou bien, qu'il vivait sur une île déserte sans côtoyer personne, ce que je ne pense pas. Que Bryan n'est pas dénoncé lorsqu'il était enfant je le comprends tout à fait car un enfant ne dénoncera jamais ses parents et ce quoiqu'ils fassent, ce qui me gène c'est qu'il est fait quand il s'est retrouvé en situation conflictuelle. Les petits ont eu de la chance (si je puis m'exprimer ainsi) que les rapports entre le frère ainé et ses parents tourne au vinaigre.


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

Tu n'as décidément pas lu ce que je t'ai écris,  il n'était pas plus que d'habitude en conflit avec ses parents,  il n'habitait plus chez eux et pourtant il y était venu en visite.
Il a assisté à une scène de violence envers un de ses frères qui l'a révolté.
Je comprends encore mieux a quel point son attitude  est courageuse, quand je vois que certaines personnes comme toi jugent sans savoir et refusent d'admettre qu'ils se sont trompés sur les fait quand on leur explique.
qu'au départ tu ai lu un article qui décrivait mal les faits,  on peut t'excuser,  mais qu'ensuite, tu persiste encore, non!
Pas étonnant qu'il y ai autant d'affaires mal jugées si les gens ne veulent pas changer leur position quand on leur amène les preuves que les informations étaient fausses


----------



## violetta (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 
Nous n'avons pas à juger qui que soit dans de telles situations.
Dénoncer ses parents a aussi des conséquences, c'est peut-être pour cela que Bryan n'a pas pu faire cette démarche.
Gardons-nous de tout jugement.
Les responsables sont les services sociaux, ce ne sont certainement pas les enfants.


----------



## Griselda (9 Septembre 2022)

Bon Caninou tu peux avoir ton opinion mais perso' je trouve un peu hard de tirer sur l'ambulance, suspecter Bryan car il aura tardé à parler, choisi son moment? Lui au moins a fini par le faire. 
Pour ce que j'ai compris il y a une grande fratrie dont déjà plusieurs sont partis de la maison, donc sont adultes, et n'ont rien dit, même une fois qu'ils ne risquaient rien pour eux, qu'ils n'avaient rien à perdre. Pourquoi? 
Et bien quand on a lu un livre tel que "C'est pour ton bien" on comprends mieux les mécanismes qui musellent les victimes, comme il est très difficile de s'en dépêtrer.

D'ailleurs les Femmes battues (ou hommes!) ne tardent pas à dénoncer (ou ne le font jamais jusqu'à la mort) parce qu'elles aiment être maltraitées mais parce qu'elles ont honte, parce qu'elles pensent être piégées et que personne ne pourra les aider vraiment, que ce sera pire une fois qu'elles auront parlé surtout si on ne les aide pas à se cacher de leur bourreau, parce qu'il y a manipulation psychique, détruisant d'abord le mental avant le corps...

L'enquête va être menée et j'espère qu'on aura toute la lumière sur cette affaire et qu'on aura surtout l'idée de réfléchir aux procédures qui n'ont pas permis d'arrêter ça plus tôt malgré de fortes suspicions puisque plusieurs signalements concernant plusieurs enfants de cette famille, cela veut bien dire que Bryan n'est pas le seul à dire qu'il y a un problème, n'est ce pas?!


----------



## Merlu33 (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
cette histoire que nous pratiquement tous entendu a la TV est vraiment triste, perso j espare qu il y aura toutes la lumière sur  cette histoire et que les coupable seront jugé et condamnés...  A suivre


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Au fait Caro … hier je regardais notre feuilleton à la con mais qui détend après une journée de SUPER NOUNOU D’ENFER … et je sors chercher du thym dans mon jardin … pas loin de ma porte … j’en étais à la fille de Cloé qui parle avec ses parents … je reviens … la reine Elisabeth bla-bla-bla….

Oh il restait 7 minutes à tout casser et ils nous parlent qu’elle est décédée. Ça pouvait attendre 7 minutes … n’importe quoi

En + on le sait depuis longtemps 96 ans … elle a réglé ses dernières affaires avec la 1ere ministre et elle pouvait partir… elle me l’a dit …


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Liline et Griselda 

Je ne vois absolument pas le post de Caninou … je ne suis pourtant pas miro 🤓


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

elle a écrit son premier message hier à 17h17, puis a continué à contester ce qu'on disait, tu devrai prendre RDV avec ton opticien Chantou  et ne pas oublier d'y aller, il va bien ton Alzheimer ?


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Liline

J’ai justement été le voir lundi et ça m’a coûté 70€ secteur 2 pour me dire que ma vue n’avait presque pas bouger ...

Bon moi j’ai RIEN


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Alors je suis toujours miro ? Ou Alzheimer ...


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

oups, c'était hier à 7h17, un chiffre c'est invité


----------



## Caro35 (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Chantou,
Alors moi pareil, hyper frustrée !!!
Mais j’ai regardé la fin en replay… tu veux que je te raconte ?
Au fait, cet été je suis passée à Sète et j’ai fait ma grosse touriste fan 😎🤩


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

ouh, là, j'ai lu si vite que j'ai cru que tu avais fait ta grosse commission à Sète


----------



## kikine (9 Septembre 2022)

> Que les autorités qui viennent contrôler mais en avertissant avant, prenant rendez vous, c'était juste pas possible car alors il y avait menace et lavage de cerveaux des enfants pour qu'ils disent ce qui était attendu par les Parents.


et oui, mon ancienne voisine est passée par là, violée, battue avec ces frères les assistants sociaux prenaient rdv plusieurs jours avant... là pour une fois ils étaient habillés impeccable et bien sûr ils étaient briefé... le pire ?? l'entretien des enfants devant les parents... ainsi les enfants ne pouvaient rien dire, rien dénoncer...

En revanche quand ils m'ont collé une éducatrice sur le dos quand je suis devenue tutrice de ma nièce, là elles ont pondu un rapport au vitriol sur ma pomme !! que j'étais soumise a mon mari (jamais présent à la maison puisque militaire, quand j'ai dit ça a mes voisines elles étaient  surtout me connaissant lol) que je ne faisais rien avec la petite parce que je ne pouvais pas l'accompagner a ces séances d'orthophoniste a 500m de la maison a 14 ans (ben oui, non seulement je travaillais avec les petits mais en plus ces rdv étaient a 16h45 pile l'heure ou ma fille sortait de la maternelle) qu'on se saignais pour lui payer une école privée qui prenait en compte ses troubles DYS, bref elle était en danger chez moi !!!

lors du rdv chez le juge enceinte de 8 mois avec une bronchite et n'arrivant même plus a respirer (crise d'asthme, la totale quoi) la juge a quand même fini par dire que le rapport c'était du grand n'importe quoi et que le danger c'était plutôt le suivi par les assistantes sociales qui m'étaient en danger la cellule familiale, donc elles ont été priées de me foutre la paix avec effet immédiat 

en plus ce jour là j'ai démonté tous leurs arguments un a un, mon mari n'a pas pipé un seul mot enfin si il m'a dit un truc a l'oreille je lui ai répondu non et il a obéit (il s'est soumis a sa femme pas commode ce jour là) 😂🤪🤪

alors franchement les mesures éducatives, assistante sociale etc... en France c'est de la merde


----------



## Petuche (9 Septembre 2022)

Chantou, dernier post de caninou à ce sujet,  ce matin à 7H40 quelque chose comme ça. .. jJ'ai même pas répondu pffff...
Et hier soir moi aussi dégoûté, je regardais le feuilleton, comme tu dis ça vide la tête,  et là vlan coupée ! Tout ca parceque la reine est décédée... Hé ben elle a fait son temps et j'en ai un peu rien à faire.


----------



## Griselda (9 Septembre 2022)

Ce qui laisse perplexe c'est pourquoi avoir attendue une casi certitude (avec le témoignage d'une des victime qui a enfin réussis à briser ses chaines) pour être capable de venir par inadvertance?
J'veux dire: un-e AM dont la PMI reçoit une alerte (a raison ou pas) et même en sachant que plus de 80% de ces dénonciations ne sont que le fruit de vengeance, sans fondements donc, la PMI sait débarquer sans prendre RDV chez nous, ce qui est normal d'ailleurs et permet justement d'être lavée de tout soupçon. Alors pourquoi ça n'a pas été fait pour cette affaire, surtout après non pas UNE alerte mais bien PLUSIEURS alertes au sujet de PLUSIEURS enfants donc certainement avec PLUSIEURS personnes qui nourrissaient quelques suspicions au point d'alerter.


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

parce qu'elles ont peur de se faire agresser, et qu'avec nous le risque est nettement plus faible, en plus, en nous écrasant, elles restaurent la confiance perdue avec ces familles problématiques, du moins, c'est mon hypothèse


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Caro raconte la suite ... en replay je DÉTESTE 

Petuche bah oui 96 ans ... dans un château ..N*a pas GARDÉ 4 bébés qui pleurent car les parents ont fait du n'importe quoi  CODODO etc et c’est nous qui devons tout reprendre de À à Z et venir sur ce forum pour conseils.

Pas trop fatiguée puisque jusqu’a 96 ans.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Charles ne peut prendre sa retraite comme Angèle le pauvre ...à 62 ans ou 60 ans SI carrière longue 😀🤣🙌👋


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Liline 

Alors t’es bourrée ... moi je cherche pour rien .. j’ai un boulot 😀😅


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Caro 

T’as pris des photos pour Sète lieu du tournage sur le port 

J’ai déjà fait de la figuration dans « une femme en blanc » avec Sandrine Bonnaire et un film avec Canet je ne me souviens plus du titre il y a 17 ans environ et il m’avait offert une clop. Il était arrivé en Porsche .. vieux modèle ...très sympa .. avait discuté avec les figurants 

Et une autre fois avec Audrey Tautou ... il ne fallait SURTOUT PAS la regarder, ni lui parler .. c’était à l’epoque où elle avait eu un problème au César


----------



## Griselda (9 Septembre 2022)

Ah ben oui Liline je suis d'accord que si j'étais assistante sociale ou puéricultrice je n'accepterais pas de risquer ma vie en allant contrôler une famille mais dans ce cas n'est ce pas alors du ressort de la police, qui elle au moins est armée?
Dans un cas de suspicion de maltraitance n'est ce pas le procureur de la république qui est saisie du dossier puisqu'il y a suspicion d'agression?
Est ce que justement ce serait le fait d'une plainte directement d'une victime (et non une suspicion) qui aura permis que les services de Protection Infantile aient pu être soutenues par les forces de l'ordre et donc venir sans avertir cette fois?
Vraiment je cherche à comprendre le mécanisme...


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

non chantou, c'était bien hier jeudi à 07h17 pour le premier message, bon, je n'ai pas que ça à faire, je vais continuer à boire hic!!!!!


----------



## Griselda (9 Septembre 2022)

a ta santé


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Liline

« oups, c'était hier à 7h17, un chiffre c'est invité  »

TOUJOURS RIEN !

Si possible me faire un copié collé


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

effectivement, le premier message ne pose pas de problème, ça commence à coincer à 9h19:
"Mouai enfin, Bryan il n' est pas tout blanc non plus, 21 ans (majeur et toutes ses facultés enfin j'espère) et il réagit à peine maintenant ?Ah oui ! J'avais oublié c'est parce que ses parents le mettaient dehors. Il a dû faire son petit chantage, les parents sont restés sur leur position et du coup il déclenche "le plan ORSEC". Famille bizarre quand même avec un processus intellectuel que je ne saisi pas bien."


----------



## Caro35 (9 Septembre 2022)

Chantou,
Je n’arrive pas à envoyer les photos (fichiers trop volumineux) 😠 
Je suis allée au spoon, au lycée Paul Valéry (celui où il y avait plein de marches et un énorme tag de tête), on est allé sur le pont du début du nouveau générique, l’hôpital Saint Clair, la gare, les quais des canaux, le phare…
Mais on n’a pas croisé d’acteurs (15 août)


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Ok. Rien de choquant dans ce message … si elles ont la trouille, qu’elles y aillent avec la gendarmerie et SANS prévenir. 

Mais là ce n’était pas des gitans.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Caro 

J’ai dit à mon mari que j’aimerais bien y aller pas forcément pour le feuilleton, mais je trouve ça beau. 

Faire un tour dans le sud est mais pas l’été


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

au fait  

La reine a prévu 10 JOURS son enterrement !!!!!

Elle partira de l’Ecosse par train, s’arrêtera en cours de route etc 

10 JOURS j’espère qu’elle sera réfrigérée .. sinon bonjour l’odeur 😅🤣


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Septembre 2022)

Ils vont peut-être l'embaumer ?


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Liline 

« Mouai enfin, Bryan il n' est pas tout blanc non plus, 21 ans (majeur et toutes ses facultés enfin j'espère) et il réagit à peine maintenant ?Ah oui ! J'avais oublié c'est parce que ses parents le mettaient dehors. Il a dû faire son petit chantage, les parents sont restés sur leur position et du coup il déclenche "le plan ORSEC". Famille bizarre quand même avec un processus intellectuel que je ne saisi pas bien."

Ah oui je comprends pourquoi tu t’es énervée. 

Et oui il y a des femmes ou des hommes qui ne diront JAMAIS ce qu’ils ont subi car ils ont HONTE et POURTANT ils n’ont pas à avoir honte mais TELLEMENT DIFFICILE d’en parler. 

C’est un traumatisme enfoui à vie et qui peut se réveiller des années + tard ou garder à vie jusqu’à la mort.

C’est EXTRÊMEMENT COURAGEUX de l’avoir dit car en + il faut qu’il affronte maintenant cette justice qui met sa parole en doute.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Flavie Flament a témoigné en 2016 !! qu’elle avait été violée a 13 ans dans une émission chez Ardisson et à l’époque, on n’avait rien fait car justement c’était prescrit…


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

ce n'est pas ça qui m'a énervé, on a le droit de se tromper, on lui a expliqué son erreur, elle n'avait pas compris le déroulé des faits, mais ensuite, elle a insisté, on lui a réexpliqué et elle a persisté, c'est là que ça m'a gavé


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Septembre 2022)

Sur C8 la tante de Bryan témoigne


----------



## Sandrine2572 (12 Septembre 2022)

Si c est la même tante qui a témoigné au début son soutien aux parents même si elle est revenu sur ses dires on peu pas lui faire confiance


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Septembre 2022)

Oui c’est la même


----------

